# Winchester SX3



## wingshooter05

hey guys! just wondering if you know any pros or cons about the Winchester Super X3???

Im looking into buying one for hunting Ducks and Geese!

Thanks!!


----------



## shiawassee_kid

my dad upgraded from his sx2 last year to the sx3. loves it, no complaints. full season, 3 cases of shells. no fails.


----------



## Save Hens

well my buddy bought a new X3 in sept of 2007, the gun doesnt cycle any remington shells whatsoever, any size legnth or any brand of remington. but anyother brand the gun works slick. But I will keep my SBE 2 that im happier than hell with


----------



## USAlx50

hell, remington shells cycle more reliably in my x3 then they do my 870. That makes sense :lol:

I love my x3, its been good to me.


----------



## shiawassee_kid

Save Hens said:


> well my buddy bought a new X3 in sept of 2007, the gun doesnt cycle any remington shells whatsoever, any size legnth or any brand of remington. but anyother brand the gun works slick. But I will keep my SBE 2 that im happier than hell with


shell issue more than a gun issue. i've seen rem shells go like *** thru almost every auto.


----------



## WingedShooter7

I don't have one single complaint about mine, wouldn't trade it for any other gun


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Wouldnt trade it for the world. Love it!!! Smooth, little to no recoil, fast, light enough to carry all day pheasant hunting yet reliable to hunt in the goose/duck blind all day. You wont be disappointed with your decision.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

awesome trigger, light recoil, had a little problem with trap loads, a good cleaning and a few more shells and problem solved.

only one way to describe it: AWESOME


----------



## wingshooter05

I went and looked at the SX3 in person the other day and they are sweet!! :lol:

I really like the SX3 gray shadow!!


----------



## jbrotzler

I have had my SX3 for a year now - love it. Can't say enough about the action and reliability thru all weather conditions.

For the money - can not be beat.


----------



## Save Hens

if my buddy is shooting anything but rems. the gun functions flawlessly, the x3 came along way from the x2 thats for sure


----------



## hunt61

I think the SX3 is the best auto currently available at any price.

Here's another opinion:

The Better Semi-Auto Shotguns

By Randy Wakeman

A subjective look at current semi-autos that are worth your consideration.

Browning Gold: The best gas action made today that keeps getting better with running production enhancements made over the last 12 years. The best semi-auto you can buy, with enough configurations to please everyone. (Winchester SX2/SX3)

Beretta 3901: A reintroduced Beretta 390 (now made in the USA), the best of the Beretta semi-autos since the A303 (the A304 is not generally available in this country). This is a great design, easily tuned by the addition of a Rich Cole Spring Kit. It is better thought out than the horrifically over-engineered 391 series that displaced the A390: purportedly to reduce "barrel vibration" that the 390 never had, with the addition of a multiple-piece (seven!) fore end cap.

Remington 1100: So successful in times past, it deserves a mention. O ring problems (due to poor manufacturing and quality control) continue to plague this most popular of the semi-autos. The 1100 has a strong, steel receiver, but a non-compensating gas system.

Benelli Super Black Eagle: Essentially a hard-kicking blowback action with an extra spring, generally poor trigger, and way overpriced for what it is. Though it is a kicker, it may have problems cycling light loads, and is dead last on my list. Those who treat their guns like canoe paddles seem to think that it is really something.

I have great disdain for the SBE, but the theory that "inertia" is an action along with some tortured but effective ad-copy has worked well. The classic Browning long recoil action A-5 actually cycles faster, and is more reliable. But as long as folks believe SBE's are somehow more reliable, they will exist. It rates a mention here because apparently a lot of people see something that has long eluded me. This gun is the "poster boy" for the pump action.


----------



## PepperMD

Bought mine 3 weeks ago, shot a round of skeet without problem. Then, went to shoot another round with some Fiocchi target shells. Jammed and shell wouldn't eject. Had to take it apart to get out the shell, cleaned it, jammed again. Took it back to the dealer, who "worked on it" and then took it back out. Jammed again. I just took it back to have it returned to Winchester. I read a lot about the gun before buying it and want to like it, but so far, haven't been impressed. If, once I get it back, and (if) it performs up to what others have said about it, I'll post back with good comments.

Wish I could have taken it dove hunting this weekend. Took my old Browning BPS 20 ga. Had a great time.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I had a similar experience with my SX-3, 3" 12ga. I was shooting Winchester(walmart 4 pak), 1 1/8 oz, 8 shot universal, 2 3/4. Out of the 100 rounds I shot, 30-40 jammed. This is the 2nd time this has happened, the gun was completely cleaned before and after, including holes inside barrel, and gas valve per Winchester Tech Staff.

I just bought a different brand of shells to try. I bought Federal Top Gun, 1 1/8, #8. I was told by 3 shooters this was the shell to buy. I hope this helps. If not Winchester will get it back


----------



## tshelmer

Benelli Super Black Eagle: Essentially a hard-kicking blowback action with an extra spring, generally poor trigger, and way overpriced for what it is. Though it is a kicker, it may have problems cycling light loads, and is dead last on my list. Those who treat their guns like canoe paddles seem to think that it is really something.

I have owned the Benelli SB1 and SB2. They are by far the best waterfowl gun on the market in my opinion. It doesnt kick any harder than any other gun out there has no problems cycling any type of load and the trigger is is fine. Since 1997 I have encountered 2 jams, both times when we were hunting in heavy cover.


----------



## Van

I own the SX2 for many years. Other than the cheap plastic cap that holds the mag spring in place, breaking (they replaced it way outa warranty) and the little bead site working loose and falling off, it has been one of the best I have owned. Winchester took care of the aforementioned immediately. The X3 in even better
The extrema is great but kinda clumsy
Too many bad experiences with the Brown Gold
My 1100 is the gun I shoot the most and love it after many years, just keep an O-ring kit with you, never have used mine yet.
My SBE I won at a DU auction years ago. The spring wore out pretty quick shooting those big loads but Binnelli replaced it no charge, immediately. As for as reliablity it ranks with the best and shoots like a dream. I keep it at my home in ND and it is always a pleasure to shoot duck/geese with it...


----------



## Ryan Swiontek

Bought mine in june 2008 love it shot more than 5 cases through it. its been every where used it in below zero temps in minnesota late season last year. Just dont use teflon based oil and it wont ever treat u wrong


----------



## Chaws

Check out the new Browning Maxus. I picked one up this fall and have run different loads through it from trap to heavy steel and have been very impressed thus far. I'm reserving my complete feelings on it until after spring snows. I'm going to run it the whole season without cleaning to see if it is what it's cracked up to be. The first one I picked up had some trigger issue before firing a single shell and they, Scheels, replaced it with a brand new gun off the rack. Must have been a manufacturing fluke with the trigger. No problems so far with the one I have.


----------



## markbrower

Chaws said:


> Check out the new Browning Maxus. I picked one up this fall and have run different loads through it from trap to heavy steel and have been very impressed thus far. I'm reserving my complete feelings on it until after spring snows. I'm going to run it the whole season without cleaning to see if it is what it's cracked up to be. The first one I picked up had some trigger issue before firing a single shell and they, Scheels, replaced it with a brand new gun off the rack. Must have been a manufacturing fluke with the trigger. No problems so far with the one I have.


what makes you think you should be able to shoot for a year without cleaning it. Not picking a fight I just dont understand why some guys think its "cool" to abuse there weapons. I would rather treat mine well and be able to hand it down to my son or maybe his son.


----------



## USAlx50

markbrower said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the new Browning Maxus. I picked one up this fall and have run different loads through it from trap to heavy steel and have been very impressed thus far. I'm reserving my complete feelings on it until after spring snows. I'm going to run it the whole season without cleaning to see if it is what it's cracked up to be. The first one I picked up had some trigger issue before firing a single shell and they, Scheels, replaced it with a brand new gun off the rack. Must have been a manufacturing fluke with the trigger. No problems so far with the one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think you should be able to shoot for a year without cleaning it. Not picking a fight I just dont understand why some guys think its "cool" to abuse there weapons. I would rather treat mine well and be able to hand it down to my son or maybe his son.
Click to expand...

Dont worry, he doesn't hunt that much oke: I "abuse" my gun because its more convenient than worrying about it and it gets old cleaning a gun after every hunt when its unnecessary. The main reason I bought my x3 was because my 870 was given to me as a little guy and held sentimental value. Only problem is the matte finish on remingtons is complete junk and keeping that thing rust free is a nightmare. I got sick of worrying about it when hunting. Id like to pass it down some day as well.

The finish on the x3 is much tougher, dont have to clean the outside of it really at all to keep it corrosion free because it doesn't rust. Just have to clean and lube the working parts every once in a while and you're golden.


----------



## Snow Slammer

I have a SBE I ,an SBE II and a SX3. I prefer the SX3 to either especially when shooting 3 1/2 inch shells. The recoil is definitley lower with the SX3. I have had no problems with the SX and plenty with the SBE especially the SBE II. I am an avid snow goose hunter and shoot lots of heavy loads. I will take the SX3.


----------



## quackstacker

tshelmer said:


> I have owned the Benelli SB1 and SB2. They are by far the best waterfowl gun on the market in my opinion. It doesnt kick any harder than any other gun out there has no problems cycling any type of load and the trigger is is fine. Since 1997 I have encountered 2 jams, both times when we were hunting in heavy cover.


Your a fool to think this, I have shot almost every version that benelli offers and not one shoots nearly as soft as any gas gun I have ever shot. Any duck hunter worth his weight knows weight and heft are something you want in a duck gun. Whoever at benelli decided you need a super light gun to pound the heck out of you all day should be beat with one of his contraptions.

I have seen more benelli failures than I have most any other gun, save for the 11-87 super mag, those guns suck.

Whoever had issues with cycling dove and trap loads above, run shells that are 1 1/8 oz and preferably over 1200fps, the lightweight rounds dont have the power to cycle the action reliably. You can get around this by ordering the piston for the three inch gun from Winchester.

I personally use the 1 1/8oz loads at 1300 fps in winchesters AA line. Almost never have issues, unless I have abused the weapon or it is really really ( over a case) dirty.


----------



## tshelmer

quackstacker said:


> tshelmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned the Benelli SB1 and SB2. They are by far the best waterfowl gun on the market in my opinion. It doesnt kick any harder than any other gun out there has no problems cycling any type of load and the trigger is is fine. Since 1997 I have encountered 2 jams, both times when we were hunting in heavy cover.
Click to expand...

Your a fool to think this, I have shot almost every version that benelli offers and not one shoots nearly as soft as any gas gun I have ever shot. Any duck hunter worth his weight knows weight and heft are something you want in a duck gun. Whoever at benelli decided you need a super light gun to pound the heck out of you all day should be beat with one of his contraptions.

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 2 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.

.With that being said, we all have our prefrences and the *GUN DOES NOT MAKE THE HUNTER!!
* :eyeroll:


----------



## quackstacker

Did you read my post?

Benellis arent the fastest auto out there, The Winchester autos cycle faster.

Easiest on the Shoulder? No thanks, again ill take a good Beretta or a Winchester any day for a soft shooting gun. I would bet money that felt recoil is significantly less on gas guns vs even the unpdated SBE II and M2's. They are to light and do nothing to soften the blow besides a big spring that doesn't do anything until the recoil has fully hit your shoulder.

Easy to clean? That Vinci looks neat, and the breakdown is really really easy, but, again, my Winchester breaks down to the bare receiver in about 45 seconds, don't know how much easier it can get.

Cleanest, yes the interia guns beat the gas guns here, but, I have 2 cases of hunting loads through mine with no breakdown and clean and have had Zero issues.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

as far as my X-3 jamming, I was using 1 1/8. 1200+ shells. I have had a real change of heart when it comes to this gun. If it fails, just 1 time while Goose hunting I will get rid of it. If it fails while Deer Hunting, I will destroy it


----------



## USAlx50

tshelmer said:


> quackstacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshelmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned the Benelli SB1 and SB2. They are by far the best waterfowl gun on the market in my opinion. It doesnt kick any harder than any other gun out there has no problems cycling any type of load and the trigger is is fine. Since 1997 I have encountered 2 jams, both times when we were hunting in heavy cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Your a fool to think this, I have shot almost every version that benelli offers and not one shoots nearly as soft as any gas gun I have ever shot. Any duck hunter worth his weight knows weight and heft are something you want in a duck gun. Whoever at benelli decided you need a super light gun to pound the heck out of you all day should be beat with one of his contraptions.
> 
> No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.
> 
> It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.
> 
> We have 2 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.
> 
> They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.
> 
> Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.
> 
> All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.
> 
> .With that being said, we all have our prefrences and the *GUN DOES NOT MAKE THE HUNTER!!
> * :eyeroll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Anyone else noticed the benelli kool-aid only comes second only to the avery kool-aid? Not saying benelli's are bad guns, but talk about blindness.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

tshelmer said:


> quackstacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tshelmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned the Benelli SB1 and SB2. They are by far the best waterfowl gun on the market in my opinion. It doesnt kick any harder than any other gun out there has no problems cycling any type of load and the trigger is is fine. Since 1997 I have encountered 2 jams, both times when we were hunting in heavy cover.
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A light inertia driven gun easiest on the shoulder?? What a crock! :eyeroll:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN

> Anyone else noticed the benelli kool-aid only comes second only to the avery kool-aid? Not saying benelli's are bad guns, but talk about blindness.


Please expand on this?


----------



## USAlx50

IAMALLARDMAN said:


> Anyone else noticed the benelli kool-aid only comes second only to the avery kool-aid? Not saying benelli's are bad guns, but talk about blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Please expand on this?
Click to expand...

To a lot of people trying to be "waterfowl cool," Avery is the only way to go. A lot of people just eat up the marketing and a product is above or below everything else based on the popularity of the brand regardless of product quality.

Seems to be a lot of people caught up in the benelli name and image just like Avery. I'm not saying that either company doesn't put out good products, but some posts make it pretty obvious that people eat up the name brand marketing over actual first hand side by side experiences. Tshelmer was a shining example of reading more benelli ads than talking from experience.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN

> To a lot of people trying to be "waterfowl cool," Avery is the only way to go. A lot of people just eat up the marketing and a product is above or below everything else based on the popularity of the brand regardless of product quality.
> 
> Seems to be a lot of people caught up in the benelli name and image just like Avery. I'm not saying that either company doesn't put out good products, but some posts make it pretty obvious that people eat up the name brand marketing over actual first hand side by side experiences. Tshelmer was a shining example of reading more benelli ads than talking from experience.


I couldn't agree more!! Well said!!


----------



## verg

no one has mentioned the Berretta Extrema. I did research for a few years on all autos. Finally I decided to buy one about 3 years ago but still couldn't decide on which to buy. The extrema really fit me well but the sx2 did too. I decided to ask the gun smith in aberdeen, Sd who fixes and is a dealer. I asked which is the best auto to buy and he said hands down the extrema. I asked why and he pulled out his service records and went through the numbers. He has sold several hundred of many models and the extrema had only come back 3 times for repairs. His next was the SBE with like 30 some and it went higher and higher with different guns. To me that sold me. I bought one and love it. Light, fast, smooth and reliable.


----------



## dukhntr

Geez, sounds like a buch of elementary kids fighting on the play ground. :eyeroll:

Truth be told, the Benelli's do kick a little more then a gas auto. They stay cleaner as the foulings exit the barrel, unlike a gas gun that has a diry gas piston. Can a guy really say that an SX3 is "BETTER" than a SBE? It's the same ole ford and Chevy debate. I shoot a 2004 model SBE that has seen over 20,000 rounds. I also shoot a 2 year old Extrema 2. These guns are only as good as the shooter operating and cleaning them. I'll put any of these guns against any other auto loader out there. As a police officer and swat team member, there is a reason why we carry benelli tactical shotguns on high risk search warrants. Why? DEPENDABILITY.

Nuff said. Happy hunting.


----------



## mfreeman451

Love my SX3, LIGHT as a feather and works great for upland and waterfowl. I've ran everything from trap/dove loads to BB and it has worked fine. I clean it religiously and since it is gas operated it gets a little dirty inside but whatever..


----------



## USAlx50

dukhntr said:


> Geez, sounds like a buch of elementary kids fighting on the play ground. :eyeroll:
> 
> Truth be told, the Benelli's do kick a little more then a gas auto. They stay cleaner as the foulings exit the barrel, unlike a gas gun that has a diry gas piston. Can a guy really say that an SX3 is "BETTER" than a SBE? It's the same ole ford and Chevy debate. I shoot a 2004 model SBE that has seen over 20,000 rounds. I also shoot a 2 year old Extrema 2. These guns are only as good as the shooter operating and cleaning them. I'll put any of these guns against any other auto loader out there. As a police officer and swat team member, there is a reason why we carry benelli tactical shotguns on high risk search warrants. Why? DEPENDABILITY.
> 
> Nuff said. Happy hunting.


Agreed.

Is that tactical benelli a gas or inertia gun?


----------



## Horker23

Im guessing inertia! I think they are just like the M1's but set up differnt


----------



## USAlx50

Horker23 said:


> Im guessing inertia! I think they are just like the M1's but set up differnt


I know they make an M1 tactical, but they had a newer tactical gas operated semi for the military called the m4. http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_m4.php


----------



## Horker23

That thing is bad ***!


----------



## Kris brantner

i really dont think you can go wrong with most of those guns anyways. they are all proven worthy in the field.

i have had the benelli m1, and now have the m2. i havent ever shot anykind of other gun, becuase i cannot imagine a gun fitting me better. i have picked up the winchesters, and they are too bulky and heavy for me. the berettas feel better, but i still like how the m2 pulls up. i shot thousands of trap rounds, and thousands of steel through my m1 before switching to the m2. i have about 15 cases of steel though my m2 in the 3 years ive had it with almost no problems that werent my own fault. only thing i have ever had a problem with, is walking through heavy brush sometimes it snags the bolt and unlocks it.
as far as benelli not being the fastest cycling gun... who cares? does anyone shoot 3 times as fast as they can at a duck or goose? i dont, i probably have a half a second between shots. a
as far as the recoil, i really only have pump guns to compare to. 
i shot my buddys nova, holy cow, that thing packs a wollop. compared to that my m2 feels like im shooting a bb gun. im only 22 and can take it from my benelli. untill im like 65 years old, i dont think i will worry about which gun is the softest. keep in mind my gun is only a 3 in, so i also dont have anything to compare to shooting 3.5s. i have never felt the need to shoot 3.5s at ducks, and there is not many geese in my area. if i am goose hunting, i just buy hevi steel.

whichever gun fits you better is the one you should buy. not because you buddy has one or you seen an ad on tv, go pull up or shoot all of the guns and see what one you like best


----------

